# Đây là 3 thứ bạn tuyệt đối không được đặt vào lò vi sóng



## DonKihote

*Có lẽ bạn đã biết về việc không nên đặt kim loại vào lò vi sóng. Dưới đây là một vài thứ khác nằm trong "danh sách cấm" này.*



​
Điều gì thực sự xảy ra nếu bạn vô tình để quên chiếc nĩa dùng để khuấy đồ ăn lên đĩa và cho cả hai vào lò vi sóng?
Theo _ConsumerReport_, "bức xạ vi sóng có thể tạo ra một trường điện tập trung tại các điểm cuối, góc, hay cạnh của các vật thể dẫn điện, làm nóng vật thể ngay tại điểm đó, ion hóa không khí xung quanh hoặc làm xuất hiện những tia điện giữa các điểm đó.

Hay nói ngắn gọn hơn: bất kỳ hiệu ứng nào nêu trên đều có thể khiến lửa bùng lên trong lò vi sóng!

Để giảm thiểu nguy cơ, bạn nên lấy toàn bộ các vật thể kim loại ra khi sử dụng lò vi sóng. Đừng bao giờ dùng các vật chứa bằng kim loại, hay các đĩa đồ ăn được trang trí bằng kim loại. Và thông thường, đừng đứng quá xa khỏi lò vi sóng khi nó đang hoạt động (cũng như đừng đứng quá xa khỏi lò nướng khi nó đang nướng bánh).

Dưới đây là những đồ vật mà bạn không nên cho vào lo vi sóng:

*Các đồ vật sắc cạnh không phải kim loại*
Theo Tim Jorgensen - giáo sư về điều trị bức xạ tại Đại học Georgetown - thì "_bất cứ thứ gì có ngòi nhọn đều có thể gây ra tia điện và lửa_". Ngay cả các vật thể sắc cạnh nhưng không phải kim loại cũng có thể gây ra hiện tượng phóng điện hồ quang (những tia điện bay bên trong lò vi sóng). Và dù mọi vật thể kim loại đều rất nguy hiểm khi đặt vào lò vi sóng, những vật thể có một hoặc nhiều đầu nhọn - như các nút vặn xoắn chẳng hạn - thậm chí còn nguy hiểm gấp đôi.

*Miếng bọt biển chùi bếp bẩn*
Các miếng bọt biển dùng để chùi bếp - đặc biệt là những miếng bọt biển đã được làm sạch trong lò vi sóng - là một trong những điểm hàng đầu để các loại vi khuẩn hay vi trùng độc hại sinh sôi phát triển. Và dù bạn có làm sạch chúng bằng sức nóng của lò vi sóng, lượng vi khuẩn còn sót lại vẫn khá đáng kể.

"_Những con vi khuẩn còn sót lại sẽ phát triển một lần nữa và có sức kháng cự cao hơn, nhiều khả năng sẽ trở nên nguy hiểm hơn đối với con người"_ - giáo sư Markus Egert của Đại học Furtwangen, Đức cho biết.
Tốt nhất bạn nên sắm một miếng bọt biển chùi bếp mới thôi.



​
*Trứng chưa lột vỏ*
Luộc nguyên quả trứng trong lò vi sóng chắc chắn sẽ nhanh hơn luộc chúng bằng cách đun sôi trên bếp. Nhưng có đáng không khi trứng có thể nổ tung ngay trong lò vi sóng, và thậm chí có thể phát nổ cả khi bạn đã lấy chúng ra ngoài, khiến bạn có nguy cơ bị bỏng cao. Nhiều trường hợp còn bị ảnh hưởng đến thính giác do trứng phát nổ nữa!

Tại một hội thảo mới đây tại Hiệp hội Âm thanh Hoa Kỳ, các nhà nghiên cứu đã tiến hành một thử nghiệm về trứng nổ. Trong số gần 100 quả trứng, có 28 quả phát nổ với cường độ âm thanh dao động từ 86 đến 133 decibel trong khoảng cách 0,3 mét. Để dễ hình dung, 108 decibel tương ứng với cường độ âm thanh của một live show nhạc rock.

Tất nhiên, tiếng ồn khi trứng phát nổ chỉ diễn ra trong vài mili giây, trong khi một buổi hòa nhạc sẽ khiến bạn phải chịu cường độ âm thanh cao trong một thời gian khá dài. Do đó, nguy cơ bạn bị tổn thương thính giác thấp hơn nhiều so với việc bị bỏng bởi những mảnh trứng văng tung tóe.
Vì vậy, khi luộc trứng, cách cổ điển vẫn hơn bạn nhé!

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------



## Vũ Thu Hằng




----------



## thuhoai

Nguy hiểm quá ah


----------

